# for your puppy



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama is less than two weeks away from her second birthday, and she still loves her Twist 'n' Treat. New puppy owners, you can put kibble in the toy, and it will be a mental and physical challenge for your puppy to access his/her food. Here's a video of her working at it this morning. (Photos also taken today.)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/59kmnzdc9lgrv03/Twist n Treat.MTS?dl=0

Here's a link to the product. Shama's Twist 'n' Treat is the extra small. She was a tiny puppy and only weighs eight pounds now.

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : PetSafe Busy Buddy Twist 'n Treat Puppy Toy, Extra Small : Amazon.com

Really worth the $3.95 price!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I might have to get that one. We have these that I rotate but I can always add another to the rotation. Loki loves all the food dispensers...

Amazon.com : OurPets IQ Treat Ball Interactive Food Dispensing Dog Toy : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies
Amazon.com : Planet Dog Mazee, Green : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies

Amazon.com : KONG Wobbler Treat Dispensing Dog Toy, Small : Pet Chew Toys : Pet Supplies


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Shama is so pretty!

Kosmo loves the IQ treat and the kong wobbler.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

Shama is adorable. Thanks for the tip, I think Maggie needs one!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

we are going to order a couple these right now 
sprocket and Luna has kongs Luna has the wobbler but it's way too big for sprocket might get him a small one of those too 
Luna has the everlasting treat ball? I think it's called but we don't use it much now might see if sprocket likes it and sprocket has the kong goodie bone and a purple treat dispensing toy I have no idea what it's called lol but they both love to roll it around for treats 
Thank you for the suggestions love to try new toys they can play with that doesn't get stuffing all over the house lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux doesn't eat kibble but food comes at a price. He must sit up and wait until I say okay, both for dinners and goat milk. When he's hungry (because I forget what time it is), he comes to me and sits up. When I'm fixing cereal, I save two tiny bites of strawberries, two blueberries and two banana bites. The first game is chase the blueberry across the kitchen floor....then the second blueberry takes off. Then I tell him to go get Mark (hubby) and tell him breakfast is ready. He takes off like a shot, bumps Mark's leg, Mark says "OKAY!" and Tux flies into the kitchen to "twirl" for a strawberry. The second strawberry is either a sit-up, or a down stay. The bananas are free.


----------



## wrldtravlr345 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks! They figure them out so fast - thanks for recommendation. Ordered 👍


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Shama is really into it. Will have to look for one.


----------

